# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Testosterone pellets + anavar?

## Hungrygirl

Moving to female only.

TIA

----------


## curio

Can anyone here talk about their experience w this combo? (Test Pellets + Anavar )

----------


## VM1969

I'm on test pellets now and am talking to my anti-aging doc about anavar this week. I'll post what he comes back with at the end of this week.

----------


## ScotchGuard02

I am interested to know the results of your Anavar run. I hope you post your results.

----------

